# Deputy for Investigations Berklee College of Music



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Deputy for Investigations*
Berklee College of Music 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/26/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Job Description:
The Deputy for Equity and Title IX Investigations reports to the Chief Equity Officer/Title IX Coordinator who has primary responsibility for the administration of Berklee's Equity Policy and Process, which prohibits identity-based discrimination, harassment, and sexual misconduct. The Equity Team is part of the Center for Diversity, Equity & Inclusion, which leads the College's diversity, equity and inclusion efforts through services, consultation, and leadership at the individual, programmatic, and institutional levels of the institution.
This position is an integral part of Berklee's compliance with the federal requirements of Title IX, as well as Berklee's commitment to maintain a healthy, safe and respectful living, learning, and working environment for all community members.
The Deputy for Equity and Title IX Investigations assists in the management, response to, and resolution of reports of identity-based discrimination, harassment, sexual misconduct, intimate partner violence, and/or retaliation involving students, faculty, staff or relevant third parties at Berklee. This role also assists in the development and delivery of educational training programs for the community and assists in the day-to-day operations of the Equity team. The ability to remain neutral and unbiased is a crucial requirement for this position.
*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS/PRIMARY DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:
Investigations & Case Management *

Serve as lead equity and Title IX investigator. Conduct fair, thorough, and impartial investigations of complaints, including of sexual misconduct, intimate partner violence, stalking and identity-based discrimination and harassment.
In equity complaints, analyze initial complaint and intake reports to identify alleged violations, develop investigation plans, interview the parties and witnesses, identify and collect relevant documentation, review evidence and make recommendations for case outcomes based on established policies. Prepare comprehensive investigative reports based on investigation findings. 
In Title IX complaints, develop investigation plans, interview the parties and witnesses, identify and collect relevant documentation, compile all evidence collected during the investigation for review by the parties and their advisors, prepare an investigative report summarizing all relevant evidence, which will be sent to the parties and their advisors. 
Serve as an objective fact-finder through all aspects of the investigation and resolution process to ensure a prompt, fair, and equitable outcome for all parties. 
Ensure that all parties involved understand their rights and responsibilities in the investigation process. Provide impacted parties with regular updates throughout the investigation process. Make referrals to equity colleagues to ensure that parties are connected with appropriate support and resources.
Where appropriate in equity cases, explore informal resolution to disputes, and facilitate mediation and/or facilitated dialogue with impacted parties.
Develop standard protocols for investigations. Make recommendations for changes in protocols as circumstances and best practices evolve.
Supervise investigations conducted by colleagues who also hold other responsibilities at Berklee. These duties may include: assigning cases for investigation, monitoring investigation progress and quality, coaching investigators, and responding to questions or concerns as they arise. This role will also oversee investigations by external contract investigators as needed. 
Provide relevant information to the Chief Equity Officer and Title IX Coordinator to assist in the determination of supportive measures for involved parties (such as no contact orders, interim removals, etc.) as provided by Berklee's Equity Policy. Communicate with campus partners as needed to effectuate supportive measures.
Provide regular updates to the Chief Equity Officer/Title IX Coordinator regarding the status of complaints, investigations, inquiries and investigations. Provide relevant information to the Chief Equity Officer/Title IX Coordinator to assist in sanctions determinations, as appropriate.
*Office Administration & Management*

Build and maintain record-keeping systems to ensure accurate and efficient data and timely case information. 
Manage Clery reportable statistics and work collaboratively with colleagues in Public Safety to publish the Annual Security Report. 
Prepare annual statistical reports for the campus community. 
Evaluate active No Contact Orders on a semesterly basis and provide updates to principal parties as needed.
Conduct internal and external background checks for student leadership positions, applicants for admission to Berklee, study abroad, etc. 
In collaboration with other team members and colleagues, develop and deliver educational training workshops for relevant constituents including but not limited to faculty, staff, RAs, incoming and returning students to support prevention education efforts and compliance with college's Equity Policy and/or Title IX policy, as applicable.
Assist in review and revision of policy and process on an annual basis. 
Collaborate with other deputies in Berklee's equity system as appropriate to achieve equity goals. Provide consultation and information regarding Title IX, VAWA, Title VII, and other relevant civil rights statutes to all involved parties.
Assist in the day-to-day operations of the Title IX Office as required.
*Area Knowledge & Expertise:*

Stay informed about current state and federal law in the field of higher education and employment related to sexual misconduct, harassment and other discriminatory practices that violate Title IX, VAWA, Title VII, and/or other relevant civil rights statutes. 
Provide ongoing consultation regarding Title IX, VAWA, Title VII, the Clery Act, and other relevant civil rights statutes' requirements, grievance issues, reporting obligations, and compliance programs to the Chief Equity Officer/Title IX Coordinator and other members of the Equity team.
Foster effective working relationships with individuals and organizations reflecting a broad range of identities, perspectives and experiences.
*Qualifications:*

Experience conducting complex investigations and preparing detailed, thorough and accurate investigative reports. 
Experience working sensitively and objectively with parties in disputes arising from allegations of sexual misconduct, discrimination and/or harassment.
Knowledge, training, and 5-7 years' experience related to Title IX, VAWA, Title VII, employment law, sexual misconduct and/or intimate partner violence, employee relations, and other relevant civil rights statutes.
Experience in maintaining record-keeping systems related to investigations.
Experience in restorative justice methods including alternative resolution and facilitated dialogue preferred. 
Experience conducting student and/or professional development training preferred. 
Bachelor's degree required. Master's degree in law, student affairs, higher education, social work, counseling, criminal justice, human resources or related field preferred. Relevant certifications a plus. 
Completion of a nationally recognized training program in conducting Title IX and/or workplace investigations preferred. 
*Skills:*

Strong and demonstrable investigative skills. 
Strong interpersonal communication skills, sound judgment, excellent written and verbal communication skills, including investigative report writing and cross-cultural communication.
Excellent problem solving and conflict resolution skills.
Strong organizational and administrative skills, including the capacity to manage a complex, demanding, and varied caseload with attention to concerns including timeliness, confidentiality, impartiality, and efficacy.
Capacity to build positive and effective relationships across the campus and community.
Ability to handle complex, sensitive information with the highest degree of confidentiality. Capacity to appropriately manage sensitive and confidential information.
A strong and demonstrated commitment to diversity and equity in all forms.
Capacity to work independently with minimal supervision.
Ability to manage multiple tasks.
Knowledge of legal issues in higher education and employment, including Title IX, VAWA, and Title VII.
Familiarity with MCAD, EEOC, or other similar state and federal agencies.
Ability to provide exemplary response to diverse constituencies while maintaining impartiality and integrity.
Demonstrated experience interacting with the public, parents, students, and faculty.
Demonstrated capacity to develop and maintain effective working relationships with individuals and organizations reflecting a broad range of identities, perspectives and experiences.
This position will be considered for flexible work arrangements to suit the needs of the role and incumbent.
This document does not create an employment contract, implied or otherwise, other than an "at will" employment relationship.
Diversity, Equity, Inclusion & Equal Employment Opportunity at Berklee: 
We support an inclusive workplace where everyone excels based on personal merit, qualifications, experience, ability, and job performance. Berklee affirms that inequality is detrimental to our faculty, staff, students, and the communities we serve. Our goal is to make lasting change through our actions. Berklee is committed to providing fair and equitable consideration of all employees and applicants without regard to race, color, religion, ancestry, age, national origin, place of birth, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, genetic information, or status as a member of the armed forces or veteran of the armed forces, or any other category protected by federal, state, or local law.
As part of this commitment, Berklee will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process, to perform essential job functions, and/or to receive other benefits and privileges of employment, please contact the Human Resources Team at [email protected] or call 617-747-2375.
_Berklee is committed to increasing the diversity of our institution, community, and the curriculum. Candidates who can contribute to that goal are encouraged to apply and to identify their strengths in this area._
_Currently enrolled Berklee students are not permitted to apply for staff or faculty positions._
*Employee Type:*

Staff
Berklee College of Music is an Equal Opportunity Employer.


----------

